# My frog cabinet



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey guys, this is my cabinet that holds all my frogs. Its pretty handy as it hides all my frog stuff from view (to comply with the g/f's strict rules haha). I would like more but I don't think the other half will let me, however the new dart frogs have proved very popular with her. So if I'm lucky I may get to put a support on top and have a 2nd row of tanks showing. I still have a wee bit of tidying up to do with it, like provide a light cover for the top, hide all the plugs under it, attach the cables better etc.

Heres some pics hope you like.

The Cabinet

















The tanks
Dendrobates tinctorius azureus









Dendrobates tinctorius regina









The inhabitants

Dendrobates tinctorius azureus

















Dendrobates tinctorius regina

















The guys inside the cabinet

Ceratophrys cranwelli









Pyxicephalus adspersus









Their food


















Mike


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

nice set up and great pics


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

oo000 i love the little blue ones!!

Marina


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice, am thinking of gettin a wooden bookcase type thing but bigger built to put all our frogs and snails on would have to be bloody bug though.

Like the setups aswell


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

How long have you had the Pyxie? I got one about a month ago. Just wondering if theyre from the same batch from pollywog?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah its from pollywog, think I got the last one of that batch. They are awesome little guys, feeds so well. Cheers for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

nice. looks like you have thought this through very well.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers, yeah I had to plan it out and show how it would actually look to convince the g/f. I plan to get rid of all the spare bits in the bottom of the cabinet and move the shelf up and move the pyxie once he grows (small plastic tub on the right) into a large glass tank that fills the entire shelf on the bottom, then move the roaches into a larger tub.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that Mexican Butterwort in your vivs Punchfish?
Do the fruit flies and crickets stick to it and get picked off by the frogs?
I have a rosette sundew in one viv and that works really well


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Its *Pinguicula moranensis. *I just googled it and I believe your right it is a mexican butterwort. It grows like crazy I bought it without any flowers and within 3 weeks I have spilt it into 3 separate plants and 2 of them both have 2 long stalks with flowers on the end. The flies do get stuck to them but to be honest I've not really seen the frogs picking them off from them but I'm guessing they do as the next time I look the flies arnt on the plant anymore.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful Frog Cabinet!!
looks like their all really well taken care of :no1:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought azureus was a seperate species of dendro. Not a varient of the tinctorius complex? Maybe I'm wrong but I thought they were 2 different species.

Nice frogs and set up though


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

It used to be separate but now it is classed as just one species.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

berksmike said:


> Is that Mexican Butterwort in your vivs Punchfish?
> Do the fruit flies and crickets stick to it and get picked off by the frogs?
> I have a rosette sundew in one viv and that works really well


I was wondering it deffo looks like a ping. But prob not moranenesis unless the flowers have gone over. My local Petshop has some of what look like P. gypsicola, one of the mexican ones with skinny leaves.

I have a rescued Nepenthes in with my Japaluras.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Did tou make the Vivs??


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

i knew those set ups were gonna look cool, i could see it in the azerus snaps. great tanks, highly inspiring.


----------



## moloch gibbon (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, great set up: I'm very jealous!!:2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers for the nice comments guys. Nope I didn't make the vivs, got them from dartfrog.co.uk along with everything else in the vivs. Next time though I'm gonna try make my own. I'm possibly thinking about fibreglass ones as they would be much lighter and stronger than glass allowing me to stack them. It may be a bit too ambitious as I have never worked with fibreglass but we shall see.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Actually scrap that, I believe fibreglass could be way beyond me just now. Other options include acrylic (dont know if they would be stackable) or possibly wood and a waterproof coating on the inside. Or I guess I could just make it from glass, I dont know yet.


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

acrylics quite expensive, but would be good for stacking. i use wooden vivs for my amphibians, just line the bottoms with bin liners, how ever, dendros like alot of humidity as far as i know so you will probably have to treat the wood with soemthing before hand.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah they need high humidity so I would defo need to do something to the wood. Still unsure of the best way to totally waterproof the tank. One route is epoxy resin, but I'm sure there must be other ways. I've been looking at liquid rubbers used for making molds that I would hopefully be able to pour onto the wood surface to provide a rubber coating. Still need to research it more to make sure it would be safe for my froggies.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

love the set up  sure the mrs will come round to your way of thinking hehe  xxx


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

You could always ditch the gf and do what you want. Alternatively, do what you want, then sit back and see what happens.


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

wat are the lil blue 1s called?


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

reaper1 said:


> acrylics quite expensive, but would be good for stacking. i use wooden vivs for my amphibians, just line the bottoms with bin liners, how ever, dendros like alot of humidity as far as i know so you will probably have to treat the wood with soemthing before hand.


Dart Frog sell a low viscosity epoxy resin that you can paint on to seal wood.

Miscellaneous Price List

Would PVA be any good?? I've seen it used to glue sand, substrate onto foams.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

The blue ones are called Dendrobates tinctorius 'azureus' morph. used to just be Dendrobates azureus.

I'm not too sure about PVA I'd need to experiment I guess. I'm looking more down the exposy route just now. I have also been thinking about liquid rubbers and such products.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Punchfish said:


> The blue ones are called Dendrobates tinctorius 'azureus' morph. used to just be Dendrobates azureus.
> 
> I'm not too sure about PVA I'd need to experiment I guess. I'm looking more down the exposy route just now. I have also been thinking about liquid rubbers and such products.


The only thing that i thought about epoxy is it is a hard resin. I don't know how the others age, do they peel, flake etc


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not too sure, I doubt it would flake in a vivarium though. I'm interested in resin and fibreglass but, I think it would be a pretty expensive route.


----------



## demonvanity (Aug 19, 2008)

now i dont know much about frogs, but ive been into carnivorous plants for a while and well, generally they die after they flower, its an "ive done my bit for reproduction now ive no purpose left" kinda thing, if you cut the long stems with flowers on off at the base you might have caught them in time, you might not, ive only ever had 3 plants that have flowered then survived. sorry to be the harbinger of doom.


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

i was just curious as to whether dart frogs are particularly demanding to look after, since they need high humidity and all. i expect anything that needs alot of moisture can be a bitch to clean out.fantastic pictures bdw!


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, I am finding their care to be pretty easy tbh. The hardest thing is culturing their food, which I still struggle at. I don't clean the tanks as they are set up with live plants etc.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Really nice, tidy setup. I like the way you have every thing all in one place, even if it is only because your gf tells you too. 

So are these tanks never cleaned out, they just look after themselves?


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, well I clean the pyxie and horned frog tank, like change the water bowl everyday and the soil every couple months. I just don't clean the dart tanks. It looks after itself pretty well. It goes like this: the frogs poo, spraying everyday with water helps break down poo, poo is absorbed by the live plants. I also have springtails in there to help with mold.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

nice set up m8 and i want ya pixi fat little thing ;p


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry Cubey I love the wee guy, so no you can't have him LOL.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

The little blue frogs are they poisanus at all?


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Not in captivity, only in the wild. Their toxins come from the food the eat.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

The problem with darts- you'll aways want more. I had 2 tanks, spare shelves for food etc- year later, all gone very wrong...

This is just one end of the room!


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Haha, nice tanks man. I do want more but I aint allowed dammit lol.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm still working out how to make my tiny little house transdimensional. Sticking to the smaller herps isn't working.


----------

